# Red Tails (New George Lucas Movie)



## Glued (Oct 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RypVmBm3bCw[/YOUTUBE]


Looks nice.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

The dog-fights look like something out of Episode III of _Star Wars._ Except more tame.

I'll see it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Dialogue is cheesy as a Chalupa, as expected of Lucas. 

It probably won't be good but at least he isn't doing anything Star Wars related.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 24, 2011)

The dialogue has me taking knives to my brain.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn title made me think he was directing, shame it's been a while since i've seen a good train-wreck.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Damn title made me think he was directing, shame it's been a while since i've seen a good train-wreck.



He *isn't* directing? Curse you, Ben!


----------



## Amuro (Oct 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> He *isn't* directing? Curse you, Ben!



He's just the producer. As for it sounding cheesy...well the screenplay is by the same guy who wrote Undercover Brother.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 24, 2011)

This movie/Tusckegee airmen have really been done to death. Really for a fresher/less rehashed concept they should have gone with the 332nd Japanese-American air wing or Polish Volunteers during the Battle of Britain.

I like the claim that they get equipped with second rate aircraft. They were getting P-47's and P-51's (state of the art for the time) when USAAF units in the Pacific were still making due with P-40's.

There's also quite a bit of controversy if they ever did shoot down any Me-262 jet fighters in combat (which you see being destroyed in the trailer). Looks like the movie already made up its mind there.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't find this very interesting for some reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Seems very generic. An easy "win" film for anyone trying to make a film.

You got all the elements:

1) War setting
2) Race card
3) Overcoming adversity
4) Something to prove
5) Inspirational music
6) Explosions
7) Making the government look like the bad guy
8) Underdog story


I mean, shit, I could make a movie out of this and have it sell 50 million tickets. The only thing I might add in is a quirky homosexual friend.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Give up Lucas.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems very generic. An easy "win" film for anyone trying to make a film.
> 
> You got all the elements:
> 
> ...


It's also missing titties.

As far as we can see from the trailer, anyway. I'm sure there will be some sexy Zoe Saldana-type chick who's a nurse or something.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 28, 2011)

I like it. I'll see it.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 11, 2012)

Aaron Mcgruder is co-writing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Aaron Mcgruder is co-writing


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2012)

Never have I seen a director less interested in actually making movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Have they added Inception Horns yet?


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 14, 2012)

This movie was done to make amends to the black community. Ever since Vader's helmet came off in Episode VI and we saw a pasty white face, he has owed black people big.


(if you take this post serious, you're a humorless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not like a big part of his demographic is composed of Black people anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2012)

Its nice to see Cuba Gooding Jr is finally doing a movie with his replacement, Terence Howard.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2012)

Edit obviously directed at me. If you took _my_ post seriously, you're a humorless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Bart (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Red Tails :3

And as Lucas said,  it's as close to _Star Wars Episode: VII_ we'll ever get :WOW


----------



## Amuro (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank fuck we're never getting Episode VII then


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 15, 2012)

Bryan Cranston being in this gets me slightly interested. 

That's about it though.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll go see it because it has black people in it.


----------



## Violence (Jan 15, 2012)

I guess i'll see it...


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> I'll go see it because it has black people in it.


Everyone I know who's mentioned it is seeing it for this reason.

EDIT: Wait, Aaron McGruder's co-writing? My interest has increased, but has he ever covered anything this serious before? I mean, _The Boondocks_ has some serious scenes, but...


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm conflicted as far as seeing it, because this seems like a big project with a mostly Black cast (films like this rarely sell well and I want to support it).

On the other hand I don't really want to see it because I'm not into war movies (it's never been my thing).

Hopefully it does get some validation through good reviews and sells, that might make me want to go to a theater to see it. Not many projects involving African-Americans get major support (aside from those with popular AA actors or others just by the skin of their teeth).


----------



## Taleran (Jan 17, 2012)

I've heard a review of this and it is basically the Star Wars prequels with Black People.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds good.

Black people + Star Wars is always good.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Black people + Star Wars is always good.



Samuel L. Jackson getting the Deep Blue Sea treatment.

An old White guy who isn't James Earl Jones.

No, just... no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2012)

But it has the fool-proof formula for winning awards.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw 'Red Tails' today at the movie theater. It was a good movie. The acting was okay & the visual effects were good. I recommend everyone to see it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2012)

So it's Tyler Perry's Top Gun, by fat hack?

Not gonna watch it


----------



## ElementX (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't very good. It  felt very dry to me, it lacked the emotion you would and should expect for a movie based on the tuskegee airmen. The action didn't excite me, the script didn't work and the acting was just bad at times. 

Cuba Gooding Jr.'s pipe was arguably the best thing about the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Movie was below average. Cheesy and predictable as heck. Definitely by the books.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Everyone I know who's mentioned it is seeing it for this reason.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, Aaron McGruder's co-writing? My interest has increased, but has he ever covered anything this serious before? I mean, _The Boondocks_ has some serious scenes, but...



One man can only hope Uncle Ruckus is in this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately he wasn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Downloaded this movie and still didn't watch it


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Give up Lucas.



I posted in this thread?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

Saw it today.

It was all right, corny dialogue aside, the other main problem was that the CGI made it look like fucking Star Wars instead of WW2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 22, 2012)

I wanna see it. I must support an all black action movie. Plus, I enjoy a little corniness in my action movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2012)

A financially successful  film that features a mostly black cast, that's one good thing to take away right?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yeah and it was very predictable.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I wanna see it. I must support an all black action movie. Plus, I enjoy a little corniness in my action movie.





ThePseudo said:


> A financially successful  film that features a mostly black cast, that's one good thing to take away right?


_Only_         reason I saw it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> A financially successful  film that features a mostly black cast, that's one good thing to take away right?



Meh

Might take away from expectations for future all black casts, might increase the expectations for financial success.
It's a gamble


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this movie as generic as I predicted it to be?


----------

